# Swinger gesucht



## "Kugel" fischer (5. Februar 2011)

Kann mir jemand jemand swinger empfehlen!!! der Preis ist mir egal!!! Danke im voraus:vik:


----------



## barschkönig (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Ich habe die FOX Euro Swinger, die habe ich schon seit 2 Jahren und die sind wirklich gut. Und wenn du mehr Geld ausgeben willst dann kannst du dir auch die MK 2 Swinger holen.

Gruß Barschkönig


----------



## "Kugel" fischer (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Naja hab mir die beiden schon angesehen und die MK2 sind günstiger!!!


----------



## barschkönig (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Hmm bei mir im Laden sind die MK2 teurer;+


----------



## "Kugel" fischer (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Hab die MK2 im 3er set um 80euro und die EURO um 110 gefunden!!!
Leider gibt es die Euro swinger sets nicht einfärbig!!!


----------



## barschkönig (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Ach du suchst nach Sets naja wieviel brauchst du denn? Hol se dir doch einzelnd dann bekommste auch 2 einfarbige. Bei mir kosten die Euros das Stück um die 15 euro und die MK2 um die 25 euro.


----------



## "Kugel" fischer (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Ok aber ich würde auch eine tasche brauchen!!! Würde 3stk. in grün brauchen kannst du mir da weiterhelfen???


----------



## carphunter1678 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Die mk2 kosten bei meinem td genau soviel wie die euro bei dem kriegst du bei auch einfarbig unten ist der link zu denen

das sind die euro swinger
http://www.wolf-angelsport.de/Bissa...Euro-Swinger-Presentations-Set-3er-Ampel.html

und das die mk2

http://www.wolf-angelsport.de/Bissa...MK-II-Swinger-Presentations-Set-3er-blau.html


die euro sind aber ampelfarben.


----------



## barschkönig (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Naja wie gesagt ich hab die einzelnd gekauft aber die Swinger kannst du ja auch in die Rod Pod Tasche mit reinpacken so mach ich das immer.


----------



## "Kugel" fischer (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

welche sind eurer meinung nach besser???


----------



## Schleie! (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Ach du suchst nach Sets naja wieviel brauchst du denn? Hol se dir doch einzelnd dann bekommste auch 2 einfarbige. Bei mir kosten die Euros das Stück um die 15 euro und die MK2 um die 25 euro.



Dann hast du wohl keine Euros, sondern nur die Nachbauten Kollege 
Die Euroswinger kostet einer um die 30€, mal 27...mal 32, von Händler zu händler unetrschiedlich.

Kann die Euros ebenfalls empfehlen, hab sie jetzt einige Jahre gefischt.
Bin jetzt aber auf die neuen Delkim Nitelight Hänger + die Carbonarme, um nen Swinger daraus zu machen, umgestiegen. Ich sag nur: bombastisch!


----------



## barschkönig (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Ok hattest recht:q 

Ich hab die Micro Swinger man bin ich blöd#q#q

Sorry hab verwechselt|uhoh:


----------



## Schleie! (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Das is aber ein himmelweiter Unterschied zu den Euroswingern


----------



## barschkönig (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Das is aber ein himmelweiter Unterschied zu den Euroswingern


 
Ja ich war mir mit dem Namen nich ganz einig:q Wird wohl am Angelentzug liegen.|uhoh:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

welche gewässer willst du den befischen?ß

-wen du nur kleine seen, kanal befischen willst reichen die mk2  
-wen du an grosse stauseen oder flüssen angelst, würde ich die euros empfehlen


hier das mk2 set  
http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/   gibts auch als blue set.

musst unter bissanzeiger suchen,leider zeigts den link nicht hier an.


http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/


----------



## colognecarp (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Der unterschied bei den Beiden liegt am Swingerkopf, der von den Mk2 ist da etwas besser, leider aber auch kleiner und leichter. Wenn du mit geflochtener Schnur fischst sind die Mk2 besser, die Schnur arbeitet einfach besser bei einem fallbiss, bei den Euros ist es so das die Schnur manchmal hängen bleibt und den Fallbiss nicht sauber anzeigt. Ich hab auf meinen Eurokopf einfach den Clip vom Backlead angeschraubt, quasi hab ich einen Mk2/Euro Swinger 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Markus3940 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Ich hab auf meinen Eurokopf einfach den Clip vom Backlead angeschraubt, quasi hab ich einen Mk2/Euro Swinger




Gibt es die Clips denn einzeln?


----------



## colognecarp (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Ich hab viel mit den Swinger rumgebastellt, der Mk2 Clip passt leider nicht auf den Euro aber dafür gehts mit den Backleads, da gibt es auch eine anleitung für, ich glaube bei Cipro.Man braucht dazu eine kleine Schraube und 4 kleine Gummiringe, kommt besser als der Mk2 Clip


----------



## Markus3940 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen, habe mir schon überlegt die mit dem "Gate" zu holen, weil ich den Auslösemechanismus besser finde.
Werde mich da mal schlau machen.


----------



## Kotzi (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Son bisschen OT aber ich musste schon ein bisschen schmunzeln beim namen des Threats..


----------



## colognecarp (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Was ich für mich auch wollte war ein längeren Swingerarm und etwas mehr Gewischt um mehr druck auf die Schnur zu bekommen,dafür hab ich den Swingerarm auch getauscht, ich hab zwar jetzt die Teuresten unikate die es gibt aber bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Bruno 01 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Son bisschen OT aber ich musste schon ein bisschen schmunzeln beim namen des Threats..


 

Ich auch :q
Wollte schon ein paar Clubnamen einwerfen :q





Bruno #h


----------



## Schleie! (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Bei monofiler schnur finde ich aber die Euroswinger besser als die MK2.


----------



## colognecarp (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Ich geh das Risiko mit den Euroköpfen nicht mehr ein, auch nicht bei Mono. Ich hab bei mir schon ein paar mal erlebt wie der Swinger blockiert hat, ich konnte das erst garnicht glauben als ich davon zum ersten mal gehört hab, aber das Stück Schnur zwischen Swinger und Rolle kann den Swinger auf spannung halten wenn die schnur sich etwas in den Clip reinsetzt, dann ist nichts mehr mit fallbissen


----------



## "Kugel" fischer (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Naja mein hausgewässer ist schon so um di 150ha groß!!! Hab mir die euro`s auch schon angesehen sind allerdings genau so schwer wie MK2 nur sind die MK2 länger dadurch auch mehr druck auf die schnur!!! najo eine Kombi wäre natürlich ideal!!! Ist das mit der schnurführung bei den euro wirklich so *******??? Und noch ne frage!!! was haltet ihr von den Pro logic  polyphonic hab fast nur gutes gehört (für das wenige geld)  Danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Bellaron (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Carpsounder " Dropstar ". sind sehr stabil. Die gibt es mit und ohne Licht.Ich finde sie gut.Gruß Lars


----------



## omnimc (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

susi und jürgen !


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*



> susi und jürgen !


Hää?! 
Was ist denn jetzt los ?! 
Was hat den bitte Susi und Jürgen mit Swinger zutun.


----------



## omnimc (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

ist nur für große ;-)) aber swinger gibst da auch !


----------



## Schleie! (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*



"Kugel" fischer schrieb:


> Naja mein hausgewässer ist schon so um di 150ha groß!!! Hab mir die euro`s auch schon angesehen sind allerdings genau so schwer wie MK2 nur sind die MK2 länger dadurch auch mehr druck auf die schnur!!! najo eine Kombi wäre natürlich ideal!!! Ist das mit der schnurführung bei den euro wirklich so *******??? Und noch ne frage!!! was haltet ihr von den Pro logic  polyphonic hab fast nur gutes gehört (für das wenige geld)  Danke für eure hilfe



Wieder falsch, die Euroswinger sind größer, länger und das gewicht schwerer  - also für Fluss und große Seen, wie du einen befischt.

Also ich habe als ich mit dem Karofenangeln anfing erst die MK2 gefischt, danach die letzten 4 Jahre Euroswinger. Hatte noch nie das Problem mit dem Schnurbügel. Vielleicht war deiner zu leicht eingestellt, sodass die Schnur sich immer etwas eingeklemmt hat? Das kannste ja mit dem Rädchen unten dran einstellen, wie leicht/schwer sich die 2 Bügel spreizen.

Bei uns werden sehr viel Euroswinger gefischt, weil die eben eine der schnurfreundlichsten Auslösung haben. Genauso wie die Illu´s


----------



## Ted (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Der Vortel an den MK2 ist das Gewicht, dass du extrem leicht einstellen kannst. Wenn du zb ufernah fischt, dann kannste das sogar shwerelos stellen. Nur ist die Fallbissanzeige dann natürlich quasi ausser Gefecht gesetzt. Dann müsstest du schon einen Backlead nah am Blei fischen. Aber Ufernah ja kein Problem. Und die schnur ist so sehr locker, wird aber trotzdem auf dem Rädchen im Pieper gehalten. Der grosse Vorteil an den Euros oder Illus ist, dass Du mit dem Federmechanismus noch zusätzlich zu dem Gewicht auf der Stange die Feder einstellen kannst. Beim fischen mit Highpod SEHR wichtig!!! Allerdings finde ich hier die Schnurführung nicht so gelungen wie bei dem MK2. Aber mit den Clips von den Backleads auch sehr geil. Also würde ich an sehr großen Seen bei schlechten Wetterbedingungen und an Flüssen mit viel Strömung die Euros bzw. die Illus mit dem Backlead Clip fischen und an allen anderen gewässern die MK2.


----------



## carplord (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

servus,

kann die Euro Swinger nur empfehlen. 
Dass die Blockieren hab ich noch nie erlebt und fisch die Illus jetzt schon bestimmt drei Jahre. Sowohl am Fluss als auch am See. 
Den Clip finde ich nicht missglückt sondern einen der schurschonendsten die am Markt erhältlich sind!

Euro Swinger...auf jeden Fall wieder!


----------



## Ted (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Die Clips von den Backleads und den MK2 sind die schonensten!


----------



## carplord (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Gut, aber sie sind nicht einstellbar!
Die Euro's schon! Demnach ist der Clip nicht direkt vergleichbar....


----------



## colognecarp (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*



carplord schrieb:


> Gut, aber sie sind nicht einstellbar!
> Die Euro's schon! Demnach ist der Clip nicht direkt vergleichbar....



Warum willste da unbedingt was einstellen, geht doch nur drum das die Schnur im Clip bleibt, das man am Euro was verstellen muss ist doch wohl eher unpraktisch


----------



## Siggy82 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Kaum, man kann die Clips eben auf seine Schnurstärke abtimmen.
Würde ich auch eher als Vorteil betrachten.


----------



## colognecarp (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Keine Ahnung, was soll das für ein Vorteil sein gegenüber dem Mk2 system #c

Wenn der Mk2 Clip auf dem Euro wäre und der Euro auf dem Mk2 wäre würdet ihr dann den Mk2 kaufen ? Ne bestimmt nicht, der Euro kostet mehr und deshalb ist der auch gut ;DD


----------



## Ted (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was soll das für ein Vorteil sein gegenüber dem Mk2 system #c
> 
> Wenn der Mk2 Clip auf dem Euro wäre und der Euro auf dem Mk2 wäre würdet ihr dann den Mk2 kaufen ? Ne bestimmt nicht, der Euro kostet mehr und deshalb ist der auch gut ;DD


 

 Mein Reden!! Die MK2 klemmen eben NICHS ein! Und jez erzähl mir mal einer, dass die Euros mit ihren Klemmdingern schnurschonender sind!!


----------



## Schleie! (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*



Ted schrieb:


> Mein Reden!! Die MK2 klemmen eben NICHS ein! Und jez erzähl mir mal einer, dass die Euros mit ihren Klemmdingern schnurschonender sind!!



Ja, sind sie  weil du null kontakt zu einer kante hast - beim mk2 geht die schnur oben an einer seite an einer kante vorbei, wenn er den bügel aufmacht.
aber de runterschied is so minimal...

bei den MK2 z.B. haste wnen du ihn ganz schwer fischen musst mit stark gespannter schnur oftmals das problem, dass der bügel ausklinkt, weil es einfach zu schwer ist.

mir gefallen an den euros die langen arme besser.


----------



## colognecarp (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Ich verstehe auch nicht warum die das System nicht auch auf den Euro gebracht haben, ich bin ja nicht der einzige der sich die umgebaut hat, mit Geflochtener gab es bei vielen anderen auch probleme


----------



## Schleie! (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Aber nicht jeder fischt geflochtene


----------



## colognecarp (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Ja klar, meine einstellung hängt natürlich auch mit meinen begebenheiten zusammen


----------



## Ted (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass die kleine Kante von der Du sprichst einen grösseren Risikofaktor darstellt als das Einklemmen der Schnur. Aber das ist alles Ansichtssache. Jedoch könntest du noch zusätzlich einige hundert Gramm an den Swinger hängen, ohne dass er die Schnur von alleine freigibt. Dazu muss dann schon die Rute aus dem Piepser gehoben werden und der Arm muss fast senkrecht stehen. Je schwerer der Swinger gestellt ist, desto weiter hängt er auch noch zusätzlich durch.


----------



## Schleie! (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*



Ted schrieb:


> Je schwerer der Swinger gestellt ist, desto weiter hängt er auch noch zusätzlich durch.



Aber nur, wenn deine Schnur nicht sehr straff eingestellt ist  z.B. Fluss oder Kanal bei starker Strömung, oder großen Seen wqo deine Montagen mal auf 200m oder mehr liegen.


----------



## Ted (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Tauchst du mit ner Hilti runter und verdübelst deine Montagen in den Spundwänden oder was?


----------



## Schleie! (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

nein, bei mir kommt das alles nicht zum einsatz  aber leg mal ein 150g blei auf 200metern ab und spann deine schnur  dann wirst du mals ehen, was für ein zug da drauf kommt!


----------



## Ted (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Ich habe auch schon auf mehr als 300m und in großen Flüssen in der Hauptströmung, und trotzdem: je mehr gewicht am swinger, je mehr hängt er auch durch. Und ob du nun eine schnur auf 50 oder 300 meter wie eine Gitarrensaite spannst, der zug bleibt bei 150 gr der selbe. Ausserdem bräuchte man bei nomalen aufbauten nen Knick in der Rute damit der Swinger quasi senkrecht in den Himmel guckt.
Aber wovon reden wir hier eigentlich? Hat sich "Kugel" fisch schon für einen Swinger entschieden?


----------



## Schleie! (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

ich glaub wir haben ihn total verwirrt


----------



## Ted (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

OK, zur Entwirrung: kauf Dir die MK2 Die sind besser


----------



## Schleie! (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

am schnurschonensten sind eh die delkim nitelite pro ^^

2 magnetkugeln halten die schnur


----------



## Ted (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Nein! Kauf dir lieber stahl als meterware, benutz das als Hauptschnur und häng dir nen Magneten unter deine Latten. Ich glaub das is die Lösung


----------



## colognecarp (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Leute Leute, Pimpt eure Euro oder Illus und alles ist im lack. Bei den Bachleads hat man auch keine scharfen kanten, der Clip fällt etwas anders aus als der Mk2


----------



## carplord (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Warum willste da unbedingt was einstellen, geht doch nur drum das die Schnur im Clip bleibt, das man am Euro was verstellen muss ist doch wohl eher unpraktisch


 
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du selten im Fluss angelst?

In größeren, stark strömenden Wassern ist es von riesem Vorteil wenn du den Clip deines Swingers enger stellen kannst.


----------



## Ted (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Guck dir die MK2 mal genau an, an denen muss man nix einstellen können. Eben weil sie die schnur nicht einklemmen, sondern durch ne andere Technik festhalten, die hier jez aber zu kompliziert zu beschreiben wäre.


----------



## carplord (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Ich weiß wie die MK2 die Schnur festhalten, es ist der selbe Clip wie bei den FOX Backleads?!

Aber da kann man doch nirgends einstellen wie fest der Zug sein muss bis der Bügel ausklappt!?

Ich behaupte ja nicht, dass die MK2 schlecht sind. Nur wenn man sich mit Problemen wie hohem Strömungsdruck und oder Long Range und den damit auftretenden Kräften auf den Schurbogen auseinander setzenm muss, sind die Euros einfach flexibler...eben weil ich einstellen kann ab wann der Swinger die Schnur frei gibt!

Dieses Einstellen hat wenig Sinn am 2ha Kiesweiher auf 60 Meter Entfernung und Windstille...das ist mir schon klar.
Aber am Fluss, wo alle Stunde irgendwelche nervigen Äste in die Schnur dümpeln ist es durchaus von Vorteil wenn dabei nicht jedesmal der Swinger auslöst oder?!

Gruß

Flo


----------



## Ted (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Ich fische selbst an grossen flüssen und seen. und wenn du die MK2 wirklich kennen würdest, dann würdest du sowas nicht schreiben.


----------



## carplord (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*



Ted schrieb:


> Ich fische selbst an grossen flüssen und seen. und wenn du die MK2 wirklich kennen würdest, dann würdest du sowas nicht schreiben.


 
Ja gut was soll ich dazu sagen!?
Argument= Behauptung, Begründung, Beispiel
Bis jetzt lese ich nur eine Behauptung....

Kennst du denn die Euros "wirklich"?
Was nervt dich an der Möglichkeit das Auslösen einstellen zu können?
Ganz zu Schweigen von der zusätzlichen Federspannung!

Grüße,

Flo


----------



## Schleie! (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*



carplord schrieb:


> Ich behaupte ja nicht, dass die MK2 schlecht sind. Nur wenn man sich mit Problemen wie hohem Strömungsdruck und oder Long Range und den damit auftretenden Kräften auf den Schurbogen auseinander setzenm muss, sind die Euros einfach flexibler...eben weil ich einstellen kann ab wann der Swinger die Schnur frei gibt!
> 
> Dieses Einstellen hat wenig Sinn am 2ha Kiesweiher auf 60 Meter Entfernung und Windstille...das ist mir schon klar.
> Aber am Fluss, wo alle Stunde irgendwelche nervigen Äste in die Schnur dümpeln ist es durchaus von Vorteil wenn dabei nicht jedesmal der Swinger auslöst oder?!
> ...



:vik::vik::vik:

sehr schön geschrieben, meine meinung!


----------



## Ted (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Ihr scheint die dinger beide noch nicht wirklich gefischt zu haben, dann wüsstet ihr nämlich, dass die NIEMALS einfach auslösen werden!!!praktischer ist die Feder an en euros natürlich,grade wenn man nen highpod fischt. aber das habe ich ja schon gesagt.


----------



## tarpoon (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

da muss ich ted recht geben. es ist unmöglich die mk2 einfach so aus zu lösen. sie lösen nur aus wenn ich die rute in die senkrechte bringe und die schnur spanne. selbst highpod-aufbau ist absolut safe...


----------



## Ted (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*



tarpoon schrieb:


> da muss ich ted recht geben. es ist unmöglich die mk2 einfach so aus zu lösen. sie lösen nur aus wenn ich die rute in die senkrechte bringe und die schnur spanne. selbst highpod-aufbau ist absolut safe...


 
Danke Tarpoon!!!


----------



## colognecarp (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Wusste garnicht das man so viel über Swinger diskutieren kann, aber gut. Natürlich ist der Euro als solches besser als der Mk2, nur eben der Clip ist nicht gut gelöst, die einstellungs geschichte ist doch nur eine unötige funktion wenn man mal jetzt erlich ist. Ich fische bei mir im 200m+ bereich und mir bleibt nichts anderes übrig als druck auf die Schnur zu bekommen und mit einem Clip der Geflochtene gut verarbeitet. Deshalb hab ich meinen Swingerarm verlängert, fast doppelt so viel Gewicht dran gemacht und den Clip geändert, wer so fischt sollte es sich auch überlegen es so zu machen. Mit den normalen Mk2 zb. könnte man auch direkt ohne fischen zumin. bei meinem Pool |wavey:


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Wie stellst du das Gewicht des MK2 ein colognecarp ?! bis ganz nach Vorne damit es richtig schwer ist ?? Ich fische auch meist auf 200m und die Mk's habe ich mir erst neu gekauft und wollt gleich mal fragen 
Danke !


----------



## heidsch (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Wie stellst du das Gewicht des MK2 ein colognecarp ?! bis ganz nach Vorne damit es richtig schwer ist ?? Ich fische auch meist auf 200m und die Mk's habe ich mir erst neu gekauft und wollt gleich mal fragen
> Danke !



bei 200m sollte man schon volles gewicht auf die schnur geben, wobei das gewicht der mk2 ja noch leichter ist als das der euros.

zu den euros: ich fische schon einige jahre damit und in bezug auf monofile schnüre funktionieren die tadellos.
ABER:
da ich in letzter zeit fast ausschließlich auf distanzen jenseits der 150m-marke fische und als hauptschnur dementsprechend geflochtenes material benutze, würde ich mir schon den mechanismus der mk2 wünschen. es ist öffters vorgekommen das bei geflochtenen material der swinger, im fall eines erschlaffens der schnur (bsp. fallbiss), nicht "runter" gerutscht ist. auf grund der rauen oberfläche des geflechts, rutschte der swinger nicht und blieb in seiner position.

da das gewicht der mk2 in bezug zu den euros doch leichter ausfällt, wäre eine kombination aus beiden wohl das ideale.
#6 colognecarp ... respekt! feine swinger hast du dir da gebaut .


mfg heidsch


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Okay, Gut zu wissen !


----------



## colognecarp (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Wie stellst du das Gewicht des MK2 ein colognecarp ?! bis ganz nach Vorne damit es richtig schwer ist ?? Ich fische auch meist auf 200m und die Mk's habe ich mir erst neu gekauft und wollt gleich mal fragen
> Danke !



Wenn du den ganzen Tread liest weist du wie ich es mache, ich fische die Teile nicht mehr im Original


----------



## "Kugel" fischer (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

AUS ich kauf mir die euros i glaube die sind besser für meine anforderungen!!! Naja dann mal danke für alles leute!!!:vik:
Und hoffentlich kommt balt der frühling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:l


----------



## colognecarp (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*



"Kugel" fischer schrieb:


> Und hoffentlich kommt balt der frühling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:l



Hoffe ich auch, dann sollte es auch keine 7 Seiten über Swwinger mehr geben  Wenn noch unklarheiten da sein sollten kannst du ja die achte Seite noch voll machen


----------



## carplord (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*



Schleie! schrieb:


> :vik::vik::vik:
> 
> sehr schön geschrieben, meine meinung!


 
danke Schleie!Wenigstens einer weiß die Euros zu würdigen!
Ausserdem sehen die Illus einfach oberporno aus und wir sind doch alle Fetischisten:vik:

Nein spass....Friede jetzt!!7 Seiten über 2 FOX Modelle ist echt traurig.....wir müssen wieder ans Wasser!

....oder noch die Korda-Hanger einbringen....NEIN GUT JETZT!!!

Grüße

Flo


----------



## colognecarp (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Ja genau, lass uns mal auf den Hängern rumreiten !!

Wackeln im Wind und sieht Doof aus |bigeyes

Und die neuen Kordas sollten mal mehr Müsli essen und noch was wachsen

...


----------



## Hansa-Fan (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

mensch,

als ich die überschrift las, bin voller erwartung hier rein und nu gehts doch nur um tackle:c:c


gruss vonne ostsee


----------



## colognecarp (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> mensch,
> 
> als ich die überschrift las, bin voller erwartung hier rein und nu gehts doch nur um tackle:c:c
> 
> ...



So siehts aus, Swinger sind ja immerhin ein Teil des Tackle... Was hast du erwartete, Geistreiche anekdoten über die entstehungsgeschichte der Swinger. Oder dachtest du bei Swinger an Swingerclubs #c


----------



## Hansa-Fan (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*



colognecarp schrieb:


> So siehts aus, Swinger sind ja immerhin ein Teil des Tackle... Was hast du erwartete, Geistreiche anekdoten über die entstehungsgeschichte der Swinger. Oder dachtest du bei Swinger an Swingerclubs #c


 
letzteres, daher war ich ja so erwartungsvoll:q


----------



## tarpoon (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

hä, hanger von korda? hab ich da was verpasst? hat wer einen link?


----------



## colognecarp (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Ja die haben so übel kleine Teile auf den Markt geworfen, so groß wie der kleine Finger oder noch kleiner. Vorgestellt hatten die sie glaub ich in Zwolle,ich war aber nicht da. Ich hab vor kurzen auch mal ein Bild von denen gesehen, weis jetzt aber auf anhiep nicht wo


----------



## tarpoon (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

klein ist doch super. werd mir glaube ich die slapheads von nash in 6g holen. bei schlaffer leine geht halt nichts schwereres...


----------



## colognecarp (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*

Dann werden die was für dich sein


----------



## heidsch (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Swinger gesucht*



tarpoon schrieb:


> hä, hanger von korda? hab ich da was verpasst? hat wer einen link?




 Kuckst Du hier ... die Größe täuscht hier ungemein. Die Dinger sind wirklich winzig ...


mfg heidsch


----------

